# sql server 2008 stored procedures automatisiert vergleichen



## ruutaiokwu (29. Apr 2014)

hallo zusammen

wie kann ich die stored procedures (pro datenbank) auf 2 sql servern (v2008) vergleichen? (inhalt, grösse, timestamp)

kennt jemand von euch ein tool dazu? danke für die feedbacks.


----------



## DarXun (29. Apr 2014)

Stored Procedures werden in den 'sys'-Daten gespeichert.
Schau mal hier Viewing Stored Procedures, da findest du zu diversen Aspekten der Stored Procedures entsprechende Zugriffsmöglichkeiten.

Ein direktes Tool dazu kenne ich nicht. Du kannst die entsprechenden SELECTS dann ja einfach gegenüberstellen.


----------



## ruutaiokwu (30. Apr 2014)

vielen dank!!


----------

